# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  building a 6.506 what do i need to know

## northdude

so ive been thinking for a while now on building a custom rifle and always seem to end up back at something in 6.5 so a 6.5 06 looks worth a try it will be a slow build as spare money becomes available so far ive got a ruger American in 3006 so that should have the donor covered and I can shoot it in the mean time its got a pillar bedded boyds stock as well I do target shooting and hunting but ive got better rifles I can use for bush hunting so what works well for guys that are using them and what stuff do I need to collect for it I need a barrel dies what other work would need doing 
cheers nd

----------


## ONYVA

there is a half built one one T/Me at the moment, new barrel bye the looks.

----------


## distant stalker

Sounds like you have the base stuff sorted, dies, brass, barrel, powder and projectiles and you should be away. Mine is 26" doing 3050 fps with 140gr projectile, pretty mild load, they are nice and soft to shoot and really enjoyable on longer range targets

----------


## R93

I miss my one. As DS says they're nice to shoot.
Very easy to load for.
I loved the 130 scirocco. Had it going 3100 thru a 26" barrel on my blaser.
Mate got a 24" for his blaser and it has it also doing 3100fps.
I have only ever made 3 LR shots on animals beyond 500 m. All with the 6.5-06 and it handled them as expected. Longest being 870m

I was put off LR shooting animals after that. Let's just say the shooting was the easy part. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

> Sounds like you have the base stuff sorted, dies, brass, barrel, powder and projectiles and you should be away. Mine is 26" doing 3050 fps with 140gr projectile, pretty mild load, they are nice and soft to shoot and really enjoyable on longer range targets


What powder u running ?

----------


## northdude

ive got 3 6.5x55s so got projectiles I use 2209 in them

----------


## northdude

What barrel do you guys use and who does a good chamber job

----------


## quadhunter260

trueflite did my 260 i chose profile and twist rate got it chambered by them aswell

----------


## Smiddy

Make sure you know the neck diameter of reamer, Hardys reamer was a tight neck one so had to neck turn all my brass witch was gay as fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

What dia would you suggest hopefully im not going to be building a super lemon

----------


## Moa Hunter

I was going to build a 6.5 06 myself and have a CF2 action here ready to go … but then I watched a youtube clip comparison with the 6.5 saum. With the same powder charge the saum gave much better velocity than did the 06. A more efficient case design. The forum thread on 6.5 x 47 is very interesting from a case design and efficiency point.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93kVM22XHSo

----------


## hillclima

I had major issues with donuts in the cases so be aware of that.  Great accurate calibre though

----------


## northdude

what caused that 
a police man  :Psmiley:

----------


## northdude

also can I use my 6.5 neck die and x55 bullet seating die

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> also can I use my 6.5 neck die and x55 bullet seating die


If it's a Hornady you can as they are universal and their neck die and seating dies can be adjusted to most 6.5 cases.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

the neck die is a lee and seating die is a hornady and also have a lee one as well

----------


## Brian

If your using boat tail bullets they will seat in new 25 06 brass. Don't seem to loose any accuracy.

----------


## northdude

if I go ahead  with it that's what I was thinking of doing the other option is replace the 3006 pencil barrel with something heavier in same cal and fit a decent recoil pad

----------


## Moa Hunter

> if I go ahead  with it that's what I was thinking of doing the other option is replace the 3006 pencil barrel with something heavier in same cal and fit a decent recoil pad


What about 280 AI ?? The best of all the 06 derived chamberings

----------


## Ground Control

Could you rechamber a 6.5x55 , for example a Tikka T3 which has a long action anyway ?

----------


## northdude

Ive got 3 6.5x55s the others i have are 22 hornet 222 223 243 7x57 308 3006 303 was going to use 3006 as a doner for something its a cool cal i just dont use it as i shoot targets more than i hunt and the skinny barrel heats up to fastand poi starts going all over the place so seems a good one to do something else with

----------


## rusl

Has any one ever re chambered a 6.5x55 to a 6.5-06 ? can it be done with a simple ream or is the x55 case wider at some point? I guess the bolt face would have to be the same, I have always though the 6.5-06 would be a cool caliber to have, bit of a barrel smoker though.

----------


## northdude

never thought of that im a bit slow that's what ground control suggested I think a few smiths don't do tikkas anymore the steels a bit hard to work with ive got a t3 x55 as well

----------


## Smiddy

Don't think you can, think the cases are to similar so can't get a decent ream, I would suggest just reaming to 6.5 saum or wsm providing the twist rate is still good for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

after looking around it looks like tru flight barrel might be the way to go as seem reasonable price as im on a budget whats their work and barrels like

----------


## mucko

> Has any one ever re chambered a 6.5x55 to a 6.5-06 ? can it be done with a simple ream or is the x55 case wider at some point? I guess the bolt face would have to be the same, I have always though the 6.5-06 would be a cool caliber to have, bit of a barrel smoker though.


the 55 case is fatter, if you re ream 6.5/06 you will end up with 12 thou clearance between 06 case and the chambering.

----------


## jakewire

I'm in the process as well, I thought it would be done by now but I'm assured next week  :Have A Nice Day: 
Mine is in two bits at the moment, the barrel and everything else. I'm using a 30 yr old BDL  action.

I got a Bartlein  barrel off Cam at alpine precision, he advertises here, I got the 2B for memory (it's been that long since i've seen it] as I wanted something reasonably portable not as heavy as a truck.
I'm going to use 25 06 Norma brass [ Thanks Distant Stalker], probably the 147gr hornady but thats a maybe as I have others to try.
Southernman has bought me Redding dies out of Canada and Tentman who generously loaned me his dies will now get them returned.

Mark at Waitaki Engineering will cut the chamber and bed it into a Bell and Carlson Alaskan 11 stock, he's just been flat out since Christmas, but it will be worth waiting for.

We shall compare notes as this progresses.

----------


## Brian

I've been using 100 gr barnes doing 3300 out of a 20 in barrel. Deadly on reds and fairly flat shooting.

----------


## northdude

what twist barrel did you use

----------


## Brian

It's a 1 in 8 twist kreiger. Shoots 140's well too.

----------


## northdude

does anyone have truflites email address the one ive got doesn't seem to work

----------


## chainsaw

trueflite@yahoo.co.nz

----------


## 300_BLK

@northdude have you considered a 6.5-06 Imp?

A mate of mine did one and it rivals my 264 win mag with less powder. You can neck down 280AI brass and go for it...

Just a thought.

The fast 6.5's are flat shooters and drop game well, they do tend to be hard on barrels and the killing capacity of the cartridge is limited by the bore diameter at the end of the day.

Good Luck with the build, I look forward to keeping an eye on it.

----------


## northdude

> trueflite@yahoo.co.nz


Thats the address im trying keep getting error messages

----------


## northdude

> @northdude have you considered a 6.5-06 Imp?
> 
> A mate of mine did one and it rivals my 264 win mag with less powder. You can neck down 280AI brass and go for it...
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> The fast 6.5's are flat shooters and drop game well, they do tend to be hard on barrels and the killing capacity of the cartridge is limited by the bore diameter at the end of the day.
> 
> Good Luck with the build, I look forward to keeping an eye on it.


havnt considered it I was going to seat bullets straight into 25 06 brass and fire form it as I go ill see if there is a reamer for it and what dies are like to get hold of

----------


## northdude

> Thats the address im trying keep getting error messages


dumb arse left out the first e

----------


## Bill999

i rechambered a 7mm08 tikka  to 280 with good results, mitch maxberry done the work

even with the 08 case he had to set back the barrel to avoid the straighter case which would have left a step in the case it also ment It got a new 3 oclock caliber stamp

reaming a standard barrel is pretty cost effective I think the whole process was under 250 including postage

----------


## northdude

I want to get rid of this barrel anyway its to skinny and heats up to fast to do informal target shooting which i do more than hunting 3 shots max and you have to wait ages for it to cool

----------


## northdude

can anyone recommend a good gunsmith possibly Auckland or north island who can possibly supply chamber and fit a barrel ive sent a couple of emails but havnt had any replys yet only had this kind of work done once before but it took fukn forever and came back with swarf still in the rifle not sure how transporting it will go but I close enough id consider dropping and picking it up

----------


## Husky1600

Get Grant at Trueflite to do the whole job. He can also get it Ceracoat/KG coated to match bluing if thats the look you want. Excellent service.

----------


## northdude

sent them an email with what I wanted to do and asked them if its the way to go about it and any suggestions and price etc havnt heard back yet tho

----------


## Brian

Try Mitch Maxberry Lower Hutt. 
mr.max@xtra.co.nz

----------


## Russian 22.

> can anyone recommend a good gunsmith possibly Auckland or north island who can possibly supply chamber and fit a barrel ive sent a couple of emails but havnt had any replys yet only had this kind of work done once before but it took fukn forever and came back with swarf still in the rifle not sure how transporting it will go but I close enough id consider dropping and picking it up


Dean Maisey in tauranga
Arthur Cleland in Hamilton

They are online and have email addresses.

----------


## Bobba

> sent them an email with what I wanted to do and asked them if its the way to go about it and any suggestions and price etc havnt heard back yet tho


I emailed trueflight a couple of months ago enquiring about chambering and fitting a new barrel. Replied within a week. $1050 all up.

----------


## northdude

> I emailed trueflight a couple of months ago enquiring about chambering and fitting a new barrel. Replied within a week. $1050 all up.


was that including purchasing the barrel what did you get sounds about in my price range

----------


## Double Shot

I'd try Dean Maisey in Tauranga, or another who is my go to and doing a 3rd 6.5 for me currently is Hugh Bradley.

----------


## Bobba

> was that including purchasing the barrel what did you get sounds about in my price range


Yep included barrel. Premium sporter 7mm 1-9 twist 22 inch

----------


## Friwi

Give grant a call if he does not reply to your email.
He has done two 6.5-06 Ai for a mate of mine, it is a really weaked round.

----------


## northdude

hopefully you mean wicked  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

Yep super cool :-)

----------


## northdude

So i guess i need a 24 to 26" barrel 1 in 8 twist ill probably use 140gr bullets im not a reloader who just wants to load for rhe fastest speed im after accuracy and always found i can get an accurate load without being the fastest guy on rhe forum does that barrel combination sound about right realisticly i recon it will soend most of its rime shooting targets although its always good to shoot an animal with them

----------


## Mathias

> So i guess i need a 24 to 26" barrel 1 in 8 twist ill probably use 140gr bullets im not a reloader who just wants to load for rhe fastest speed im after accuracy and always found i can get an accurate load without being the fastest guy on rhe forum does that barrel combination sound about right realisticly i recon it will soend most of its rime shooting targets although its always good to shoot an animal with them


24-26 would be good, otherwise shorter and you may as well just use a 260 or 6.5x55 despite you saying you are not after the speed. I recon RL26 will be your friend with this round, esp in the AI with the 40deg shoulder.

----------


## northdude

If i went ai can i still seat bullets in 25 06 brass and fire form it

----------


## Mathias

> If i went ai can i still seat bullets in 25 06 brass and fire form it


Yep. Best method is to seat the projectile out to engage the lands and this will make sure the case is firm on the bolt face and will ensure the head space is correct for fire forming. As already mentioned earlier, necking down 280AI brass could save you some work in fire forming.

----------


## rupert

Lowest cost: use once fired 270Win, necked down in the full length 6.5-06 die to just fit your rifle chamber and then fire form using the COW method.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Lowest cost: use once fired 270Win, necked down in the full length 6.5-06 die to just fit your rifle chamber and then fire form using the COW method.


I prefer the Bull method to the Cow especially with the present risk of Micoplasma Bovis. As above use 270 Win but when necked down DONT screw the die all the way but instead leave a  'Bull nose' on the base of the case neck. Adjust the die to move the bull nose so that when bolt is closed the case is tightly held or pinched between the bolt face and the bull nose contacting the start of the chamber throat. (This is far and away the best method and has been covered in other threads by members far more learned than myself to whom I apologise for repeating their wise council.) Then just load up a standard 6.5 06  load into your improved cases and go shooting. Use the collected fire-formed cases for developing your long range boar slayer loads

----------


## jakewire

Finally mine will be ready to test drive on the weekend.
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

let us know how it goes im getting closer to getting the ball rolling but as usual somethings come up

----------


## jakewire

Mines here :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mathias

> Mines here


Photo proof please  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

Getting Ready

Dressed and set to dance

1990 manufactured Remington BDL action
Bell and Carlson Alaskan 11 Stock
Bartlein 2B 26" barrel
Nightforce 10 Moa steel rail.
Schmidt and Bender PM11 Scope
DPT Suppressor.

----------


## northdude

looks sexy as when do you get to fire it

----------


## jakewire

Next weekend, need to sort some loads during the week.

----------


## northdude

what profile is a 2b are you going to take it hunting or is it more a target gun

----------


## jakewire

Not too big however it weighs a bit once all the go fast parts are added
Never was going to be a hunting gun, gong and longer range wallaby gun was the intention.
Have numerous other hunting carry

----------


## chainsaw

Very cool - you’ll enjoy it for sure. The 2b is a great option for hunting or gongs. With the overall size and weight you could easily use it without the suppressor, recoil is pretty mild in 6.5 06

----------


## Tentman

Hey NICE - I think @Fireflite could be looking for something like this . . . .

----------


## jakewire

> Hey NICE - I think @Fireflite could be looking for something like this . . . .


NO he isn't. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ANTSMAN

"Let's just say the shooting was the easy part. "- yep me too- i have to really force myself to shoot at any deer over 400, cos my Knee brain says "noooooooooo dont do it"





> I miss my one. As DS says they're nice to shoot.
> Very easy to load for.
> I loved the 130 scirocco. Had it going 3100 thru a 26" barrel on my blaser.
> Mate got a 24" for his blaser and it has it also doing 3100fps.
> I have only ever made 3 LR shots on animals beyond 500 m. All with the 6.5-06 and it handled them as expected. Longest being 870m
> 
> I was put off LR shooting animals after that. Let's just say the shooting was the easy part. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

the ball has started rolling dies turned up now just wait for the dust to settle over our current bullshit to determine where we go with this got donor rifle ready to go got optics so its a waiting game for a bit got 3006 brass to swap for 2506 if anyones interested

----------


## northdude

Donor is getting sent to true flite this weekend going for a 26 no4 profile

----------


## chainsaw

no 4 is pretty heavy,  I went no3 on my 65-06ai and found it a good balance in weight vs accuracy trade off.  Did same on a 280ai but fluted as well & its a lazer.

----------


## northdude

Is no3 good for target work be good to shoot animals with it but it will realisticly sped more time on targets got the tape measure out as well 26 is a long barrel

----------


## chainsaw

I dont ever put long strings down the barrel on any of my boom sticks, at most 3 -4 shots in a row then wait plenty of time for cool down.   The 3 or 3 fluted has proved itself plenty capable for this whether its targets or animals - provided the nut behind the bolt is on form.   If you were going to run longer strings then the No4 would help as it provides a larger heat sink, but then again once its hot its going to take longer to cool down too.

----------


## Mathias

I run a #4 Shilen at 24.5" on my 260, I had Gunworks do an 8 flute job on it which looks sweet. I shoot it mainly on targets and steel. It comes out at 3.6kg on a Tikka action scoped etc. I have 2 other rifles running #4, I like having a bit of weight up front.

----------


## northdude

hopefully turning up this week and shoot it on weekend  :36 1 8:

----------


## jakewire

Remember, it doesn't happen untill there is a photo. :Have A Nice Day: 
Glad it's come together for you
I haven't shot mine for a final load yet, am happy with the speed though, approaching 2900.

----------


## northdude

dont worry ill get a few pics what powder are you using the best one i have on hand at the moment is 2209 from what ive read

----------


## jakewire

Im using H4530 which is basically the equivalent if not exactly the same as 2209
I'm using thanks to Mathis advice, a magnum primer which gave me roughly 60fps more for the same load.
If I can't really get what I want i'll try retumbo since the Fairy dust called R26 seems to be only available to those north of me

----------


## R93

I rate the 6506 immensely.
Try N560. I ran mine @3150 with a anything 130 grn happy as. And now I run a 308
Parent case as fast no thanks to fairy dust 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

I have some 560, quite a bit actually, I use it  in the the 6.5x55, however because of cost and scattered availability I was hoping to keep it away from the 06. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

> Im using H4530 which is basically the equivalent if not exactly the same as 2209
> I'm using thanks to Mathis advice, a magnum primer which gave me roughly 60fps more for the same load.
> If I can't really get what I want i'll try retumbo since the Fairy dust called R26 seems to be only available to those north of me


what weight bullet

----------


## jakewire

I'm almost embarrassed to say I'm a bit of a bullet hoarder when something works for me
currently trying to work my way through the last 1300 140gr amax's. (Melting tips and all)

----------


## northdude

Thats not bad speed for 140s ive just got the pills that i use in my x55s to try 140 speers 120 sgk i think

----------


## jakewire

Excellent
I'm doing 2730 in the 6.5x55 with with amax with reliable gong hits out to 800 meters, this is using N560.

i hope to extend reliable hits to 1.1k  in good conditions using the 06.

----------


## rewa

What's your 6.5x55 rig, barrel-length twist etc ?

----------


## northdude

Ive got a t3 a m96 sporter and m38 service rifle both the mil ones like 140gr tikka likes 120gr

----------


## jakewire

Mines an 85 Finnlight. 1-8 twist 22"

----------


## chainsaw

> I rate the 6506 immensely.
> Try N560. I ran mine @3150 with a anything 130 grn happy as. And now I run a 308
> Parent case as fast no thanks to fairy dust 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Like the sound of that result with N560, any advice about a starting point for load dev in 65.06AI ?

----------


## Tahr

> Excellent
> I'm doing 2730 in the 6.5x55 with with amax with reliable gong hits out to 800 meters, this is using N560.
> 
> i hope to extend reliable hits to 1.1k  in good conditions using the 06.


Its a great combination (N560 & Amax) and what I'm using too. I'm a bit hotter at 2840fps but no doubt my Norma cases won't be lasting like your cases. IMR 4831 is the next best powder Ive tried. Actually finer accuracy with IMR but not quite the zip. N560 is still damned accurate though. Really, its the only caliber and rifle I need, but you know....

----------


## Micky Duck

interesting speed in that case......smaller bore by half a mm and msot poohsenties would be showing pressure at that sort of speed with a 130grn load..... thats what Norma used to state they got ,on the box.....and they were pretty darn warm loads.

----------


## northdude



----------


## northdude



----------


## northdude

ready for its first run tomorrow threw a scope on it that was sitting in the scope draw suppressor fits done some handloads should be interesting

----------


## jakewire

ok , what bullet, is it the 120gr
If so, let me advise not to................................

----------


## northdude

Speer gold dot

----------


## northdude

Ruger american was a 30 06 now 6.5 06 true flight 1-8 Palma 24"

----------


## northdude

Whats up with using 120gr

----------


## veitnamcam

Fairly heavy profile barrel....whats it weigh bare?

----------


## northdude

Not sure dont own scales and never weighed any of my rifles id say its close to either of my full wood enfelds

----------


## northdude

> ok , what bullet, is it the 120gr
> If so, let me advise not to................................


 @jakewire

----------


## jakewire

What I meant was you will burn your barrel fairly quickly with the 120gr , I'd go 140-143-147 etc get more use and in general if your hunting with it a better[ I think] result further out
If speed is your aim then go for it.

----------


## northdude

ok thats a point i think realisticly it will spend most of its time shooting targets we like to think we will use them for everything tho possibly some longish range steel will be more realistic as well not to say i wouldnt shoot an animal if the opportunity presented its self testing after lunch trying 2217 powder as well

----------


## jakewire

Yes Mine to will be spent on gongs and long range wallaby across gully's etc
won't be a carry rifle.

----------


## northdude



----------

